# Meet Crystal



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This lovely lady (we think it is a girl) came to us recently very emaciated. Weight was 326 grams. We think she is a king but not sure. Weight last Friday was 460 grams. Whoo hoo! She is not the friendliest little lady yet but is very docile and calm. Since she has gained some weight, we're putting her in the aviary a few hours each day and she seems to love being there. We won't be able to leave her in there full time for a while because of some other issues with her but progress is being made.

She stays in the kitchen and since that is my favorite place to be it seems to be hers too. If we have to move her into another room she gets really upset and starts pacing and trying to get out of the cage but calms right down when she comes back. She watches my every move.

Many of you may remember our #1 pigeon, Frosty, who died last winter. Crystal is the spitting image of her so it is pretty weird to be around her. The really odd thing is that Frosty limped for several years for some reason we could never determine and....Crystal does too. We named her Crystal because in the Frosty the Snowman Xmas show, Crystal was Frosty's wife.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty, Maggie, with a lovely name to match!

Of course, Squeaks and I send our very best love, hugs, scritches and healing thoughts!!

Do you believe in reincarnation? I do...how much you want to bet...  

Please keep us posted on Crystal's progress!

With love,

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She really is a beauty, Maggie! Sounds like she's gonna be a big 'un too  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is beautiful, Maggie. Looks like my Alice. She is a king. Yeah, they are not the friendliest of pigeons, but they do love human company (as long as you don't touch them ).

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

She is pretty and that is a great name.

Yep, she is a king, she has that same familiar smile that Thomas has. He is not the most friendliest of pigeon and gets mad at me when I get too close, but I love him anyway.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Maggie,

What a coincidence indeed.

Crystal is a beauty.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

very pretty bird, hope she gets well soon from england.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Crystal is very pretty, boy or girl! It's cute the way she wants to be around you, but maybe not too close


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

She's such a beautiful pigeon, best wishes with her.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maggie, She is beautiful. Such a big girl and still growing. WOW!

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Maggie,
Crystal is BEAUTIFUL!!

I'm sorry to hear she came to you the way she did, but in your care she'll be plumping up in no time!

-Hilly


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, Crystal looks a lot like Sophie! Adorable! Sophie started standoffish, but now is a big cuddle baby. If I set her anywhere, she immediately flies to my shoulder. I thought it was because she wanted to be close to me, but in fact it is because my shoulder is an excellent vantage point to attack my face, ears and head. Her new favorite trick to to grab my earlobe and tug and twist as hard as she can, while making her angry cooing noise. For some reason, "No, Sophie!" (said with streaming eyes) doesn't seem to disuade her. She thinks it's grand fun. I'm thinking of wearing a motorcycle helmet.....


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sophie! Proudly displaying her PGWear, LOL! She's precious too!


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

I would love to order Flower one of those Pigeon suites! 

but I'm not sure it would fit on her... odd BUT beautiful body lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FuzzyWings said:


> I would love to order Flower one of those Pigeon suites!
> 
> but I'm not sure it would fit on her... odd BUT beautiful body lol.


Wait until Flower/Snowflake is fully grown and then measure her as recommended on the PG website, the size comes out just right. Rach PG wear is made individually.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

yep, I also have a friendly pigeon that thinks I am her mate. We found her under a bridge several years back and fixed her all up. I think I spent well over $100.00 in meds and everything. It was well worth it she lands on my shoulder when I am cleaning and or feeding. I call mine Friendly Girl and she is white with a blue tail......... she is like part of the family know.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

My king is standoffish too but I love him anyway. Lately he is letting us pet him in the cage and while he bites the whole time. If I forget his nightly pets he stands in the door until I do. It's really cute.

It's interesting you had two kings with leg problems because Papa Rob came to us with a limp now long gone. I wonder if this is common in kings or a coincidence. Either way Congratulations on your beautiful new addition.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

nbdyuknow said:


> Wow, Crystal looks a lot like Sophie! Adorable! Sophie started standoffish, but now is a big cuddle baby. If I set her anywhere, she immediately flies to my shoulder. I thought it was because she wanted to be close to me, but in fact it is because my shoulder is an excellent vantage point to attack my face, ears and head. Her new favorite trick to to grab my earlobe and tug and twist as hard as she can, while making her angry cooing noise. For some reason, "No, Sophie!" (said with streaming eyes) doesn't seem to disuade her. She thinks it's grand fun. I'm thinking of wearing a motorcycle helmet.....


Bill, every time you post a picture of Sophie, I think of our late Frosty. She was a brand new baby when we took over her care - only a couple of hours old and she was much like your Sophie in disposition although she never got too crazy about us holding her. We would bring her in from the aviary many afternoons and set her on the kitchen counter for her favorite treat - Hartz songbird mix which has the small rape seed in it. Very content to be around us. She never quite made it to 600 grams but came close. Crystal is like her mirror image.

Thank you everyone for your comments. Crystal is "coming along" nicely and is so beautiful I sometimes just sit with her and watch her. They have the sweetest faces and stay so calm.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a stunningly beautiful bird!



Jazicat said:


> ...It's interesting you had two kings with leg problems because Papa Rob came to us with a limp now long gone. I wonder if this is common in kings or a coincidence...


Perhaps Kings are more prone to hard landings because of their weight. We had to adjust Walter's first cage so he wasn't leaping down 12" from the shelf and coming up lame. Because of their bulk, they may also need more room to maneuver in the air.



Lady Tarheel said:


> ...They have the sweetest faces and stay so calm.


The vet clinic staff were very impressed with Walter's self-confidence. His heart rate was about the same as a chicken's, possibly because he figured he could take them all on, with one wing held behind his back!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Maybe the chicken like heart rate is because their almost as big as one. My king is about the same size as my mom's silky chickens 

I love that there seems to be more king owners than I expected. They are really neat pigeons who seem to have a different personality than my rock dove girls. Like their name they seem regal to me.


----------

